# Too old to castrate?



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new here and I just bought 2 angora goats on Saturday. a doe and a buck. But they have the same Dad, so I want to castrate the buck. He is 5 months old. Is it too late to band him?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No...he's not too old to band, though I don't think I'd wait much longer.

I did 2 Cashmere bucklings for a friend and they were just over 2 months old...I had a difficult time with them because their goods were so much smaller than my ND boys at that age. It's great too that you are not considering them a breeding pair....beings siblings is too close IMO.


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! My husband is concerned we would need a different size band then if we did him at around 8 weeks or so. But there was only one size at the feed store and it says it will do up to a 250 lb animal. so I doubt he's too big for the bands I got.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

From what I've read is so long as you can get one testicle through the band at a time, just a bit more work I suppose?


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks so much ladies!! Got everything but iodine yesterday, and from what I'm reading I'll want some, so getting some today and I guess tonite we will band him. appreciate the info!


----------

